# Camping and trails?



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I do both, Depends who I am with and what the seasons are. I often run up Friday afternoon and sleep in the trailer and ride someplace on Saturday.

But several times each summer we pack in to remote lakes to fish and set up camp near the lakes. And of course Elk and Deer hunting, we pack in camp and leave it set up for a month and we come and go as work allows us.

My daughter setting up a tent during a summer fishing trip


Fall hunting camp. This is about 7 miles in from where we park the truck.


----------



## 4hoofbeat (Jun 27, 2013)

Looks like loads of fun!


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

I really prefer camping, because it allows for longer days of riding without having to do all the loading, driving, unloading before and after the ride. The trailer has a "weekender" LQ package, with a shower and toilet and fridge, and we put a king-size pillow top mattress in the gooseneck, so "camping" is pretty darned comfy. Plus, nothing can beat a good meal cooked outdoors, sitting around the campfire after a ride, etc. 

Unfortunately, one of our horses was injured over the winter and is still "on the mend" so it's really cut back on our camping this year. Hoping to be back at it by this fall, but for now we're just keeping to day-rides.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

We love to go up to Ebenezer Park about 100 miles from here and spend the weekend camping and riding with a few other couples. Love it.

Day rides are great but are much shorter!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

We have only done day trips, but the only reason being is we have to much wildlife that eats people out here :lol: I would camp otherwise I think, but its just to dangerous and its just not worth the risk.


----------



## Maryland Rider (Jul 2, 2013)

We try to avoid day rides, hauling for short term tends to be a lot of work.
I like to leave work early on Friday have camp set up by 5:00pm and ride until dusk.
Get to see lots of deer and wildlife in the evening.
Saturdays are usually a longer day ride, I prefer two shorter rides morning and evening.
My horse seems to prefer only one longer ride though.
Sunday morning ride is a must and then we pack up.

Our downtime during the weekend is true R&R.
We try to plan large group meals, campfires at night, and a refreshing beverage.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I like to camp but I also like to take day trips too. Sometimes life's responsibilities only allow for a day ride, but we prefer to camp. As far as wildlife, we have encountered bear, deer, little critters, and while on a night ride once heard a loud "kitty" growl that made the hairs stand on my neck. We weren't sure if it was a cougar or bobcat but it was a cat. :shock:


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Camping and riding, can't beat it!


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

I like both too. Camping lets me haul longer distances and then enjoy it once I get there. You do need horses that are trained to camp. There are lots of ways to confine your horse at camp and you cannot use the same system at every camping area. For instance you might high line at one site but at another there would be no trees to use for your highline. You can use electric fence some places but not all. It is grand fun but it does take some doing to fine the way that works best for you and your horse.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I've done overnight camping at one of our state parks that has horse camping spots- not exactly roughing it, but I've never been one to really enjoy roughing it anyway ;-) Each camping spot has room for a truck + trailer, and 4 or 6 horse stalls (depending on the specific camp site) The therapeutic riding non-profit that runs out of our barn does a big weekend-long trail ride event at that park every year as a fundraiser, too.


----------



## xNightHawk (Apr 27, 2011)

My wife and I like to do both. We've camped four times this year and got very wet on two of them. Its quality time when we're camping and we get more trail miles then.


----------



## 4hoofbeat (Jun 27, 2013)

Sounds like lots of fun everyone!


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

we go to lake luzerne (outside of lake george, ny) every summer at least once, sometimes twice and we want to go to gettysburg for halloween (trail riding the battlefields during the most haunted time of year!) so hopefully we will do that this year. in between i will either ride around here or haul out to trails nearby. there's a lot near me so we try to get out at least a few times a month and sometimes several times a week (after work and whatnot). in addition to my trail horse, i find my show horses from hunters to jumpers to xc all do better conditioning and mentality wise when i get them out on trails. we like to stay active!


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

I'd love to go horse camping, but I can never get anyone to go with me. They like their creature comforts too much.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

Me too Faustinblack. I am actually picking up a couple of cots and a mosquito net for my trailer. I'll just sleep in there  since my dog ruined my last small tent... the stinker.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm fortunate to live close to our local campground/trails so we can trailer up for day rides, then in September we spend a couple of days up there.

Otter Creek Horse trails just north of Utica NY. 

CJ82Sky, my boy scout troop used to camp in gettysburg every halloween weekend (at the campsite with the horses actually) and it's a great town to be in that weekend. often a light frost in the morning, but comfortable days, the leaves were generally changing colors, and the town isn't crowded but isn't dead yet.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Faustinblack said:


> I'd love to go horse camping, but I can never get anyone to go with me. They like their creature comforts too much.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I feel your pain my wife likes to "rough it gently" as she puts it. But she is coming around. We are gonna try a ride at LBJ Grasslands in the spring.


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

I prefer pack trips of 3-5 days from point A to point B. Haul to the trail head early, saddle and pack up, head out. Have someone pick me up at the other end. 

When I can't do that, I like to pack in and make a base camp and do day rides from there for 2-3 days. 

When I can't do that, I prefer trailering to a good camp site and setting up base camp and riding out from there. :?

When I can't do any of those, I prefer hauling to a trail head and doing a day ride.:-|

When I can't do that, I just ride around my neighborhood.:-(

Photos in order of above preferences:


----------



## JeepnGirl (Jan 15, 2013)

Camping horse trips are fun. I've only just started doing it last year. I have another pack trip scheduled for this Thursday, so I am going up to the mountains Wed. night.
Here are a couple of pictures from past trips. 
I have a camper cap for the Dodge and have a mattress and plenty of blankets and pillows. It's very comfortable. Or we always have a little tent we can set up too.

Packing in 4 ten foot stringers for a bridge re-build, just two weeks ago.








Tatiana's first time high lining last year.


----------



## color01 (Aug 12, 2013)

we just came back from a 3 day camp trip to Hungry Horse in Ivanhoe, Va
we sleep in our trailer and rent some stalls at the camping area.


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

Camping with my horse is awesome. There are numerous state parks all over the country to take advantage of.


----------



## tlvmiller (Oct 13, 2011)

we love to do both.Going camping for the weekend or just go for the day I love it all.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Color01 we had that spot last year! That was our 4th year at hungry horse, I am dying to get down there again this year. We usually go and stay a week there. I like to "camp", but I want a nice shower every night! I haven't found anywhere that beats hungry horse's nice clean bathouse! 
We always just stay in our horse trailer somewhere. I like the thought of camping out in a tent, but I don't think my back could handle sleeping on the ground.


----------

